# Burley D'Lite or encore with 1 kid



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone used this trailer with 1 kid? Can you put 1 kid in the middle? Or if you can just put one kid on the side, will it pull funny?


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

PghYinzer said:


> Has anyone used this trailer with 1 kid? Can you put 1 kid in the middle? Or if you can just put one kid on the side, will it pull funny?


I have D'Lite. Yes, you can use it with either two kids or just put one in the middle


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

If you know this is for only one kid, why not get the single trailer? I originally bought the D'Lite and ended up trading with my friend with his single and was happy with the switch. It is a smaller, easier to deal with trailer. I have stuffed it with all sorts of crap and even, in a pinch tossed my 6 and 3 year old both in there. The were VERY cozy, but they thought it was hysterical. 

My friend who has that D'Lite is often trucking around a TON of stuff in that thing (2 kids and their little bikes). And the thing is falling apart. 

Burley used to be the name in trailers, and they are Ok, but I'm not sure I am so impressed with them. Chariot seems to be the best brand to get, now. My Burley has served me well enough for 4 years and 2 kids, though.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

I haven't had any durability issues with my D'Lite. I even got it second hand from CL.


----------



## PghYinzer (Sep 28, 2011)

Right now I have a Chariot Cabriolet and a Burley D'Lite in my living room. Need to decide between the two and take one back. I like the Burley so much better from most angles - something about the design just pleases me immensely - BUT the Cabriolet is a bit wider and has slightly more headroom and more open viewing to the top. Not sure how much that last will matter but it seems like it will make a kid feel boxed in. (Oddly if you look on paper, the Burley has more head room, but the Chariot seat sinks, so the heavier the kid the more headroom - my 7yo can actually sit in the Chariot less ridiculously than in the Burley... though to be fair you could remove the cover from the Burley and have unlimited headroom, which I know is not reccomended, but people do...)

I have 3yo twins and a 6mo. I expect to use the trailer with one of the girls + the baby, while the other girl rides on a trail a bike on another bike - but on occasion I would like to stuff both girls in the trailer and have the baby on a baby seat so I can take all 3. I figure we'll use it the next 2 summers at which point only the baby will be using the trailer. So I'm not buying it for one kid, but will eventually only use it for one kid. 

Also I asked this before I ordered and realized they are neatly made so you can put one kid in the middle. I didn't know this was a possibility.

eta - I think the Burley looks like a smart car which might be why it makes me so happy... smart cars crack me up... I did check out an Encore as well but it was narrower, the girls were squished.


----------



## burnedthetoast (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an older Burley I've used w/ my 2 (almost 3) year-old since she was able to sit well. She likes it a lot. When she was smaller we tended to put her on the side since it was easier to lean against something - now she tends to go in the middle. Once my 4-month-old gets big enough they'll go side-by-side. I don't think it matters much where you put 1 kid unless it's a really heavy kid!

I bought this used (which I HIGHLY recommend - the price difference is substantial!). It looked pretty good then, and still looks good now. Eventually I'll have to change out the tires, but I haven't had to do much (anything, really) to it - the only things I've done were get a new flag for it and change out the hitch option so I can mount it on my bikes with disc brakes.


----------

